# help for a novice



## duckyousuckers (May 3, 2013)

good afternoon boys n girls.so ive just started to get back into hunting and need a bit advice please.i used to hunt with a catapult years ago,i had a deadshot and milbro the alumimium silver frame with black square rubber band im sure you know the ones im talking about.£1-20p they used to cost av looked on ebay and people are wanting between £20-£30 for them ssshhhh bit steep dont ya think hehehe.ive bought a barnett diablo from ebay havent tried it yet but will soon.so first of all are these diablo's any good ??? also which band lasts the longest and which is the most powerfull ??.thanks folks


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Slingshots are personal preference Duck. Barnets can be really good but is a very very different style from milbros and the like.

Inflation kills dunnit


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Hi,

As far as I know the frame itself does not define a slingshot but the rubber setup does - there are frameless slingshots as probably you know.

So, whether you use this or that slingshot/frame (milbro, diablo, natural... etc) does not realy matter unless you have a personal preference. However, rubbers do make the difference in all slingshots including hunting ones.

Hrawk started and excellent thread about most effective hunting setups here:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/16188-effective-hunting-setups/?hl=%20hunting%20%20bands%20%20setup

and I made a compilation of all these aproaches in an excell file here:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21463-a-compilation-of-hunting-setups/?hl=%2Bhunting+%2Bsetups+%2Bjazz

hope this helps,

jazz


----------

